# Watermarks?



## jubileesong (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, all! 

I'm not exactly a photographer (though I am a shutterbug!) but I do have  a question raised to me by a friend of mine on the subject of  watermarking photos. She's working on starting a photography business,  and she watermarks ALL her pictures--even the ones she gives out to her  clients. I'd never heard of doing this before and I told her I thought watermarks were great for posting work  online, but when a client purchases a picture they pay for the picture,  not for the picture with advertisement. 

To be fair to her, while the watermark is obvious it isn't obtrusive.

So, is it normal for a professional photographer (or an aspiring  professional!) to watermark ALL their work, even the digital prints that  a client buys?

(I'm hoping I'm right on this one, but only because I don't want to eat  humble pie when I go back to her if I'm wrong  )

Thanks!!


----------



## lisa_13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The biggest portrait photographer in my town plasters his last name onto the corner of all of his prints that clients buy.


----------



## jubileesong (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah. Well, thank you. I'd never heard of doing this, but I wouldn't be an authority. 

Guess it's time for a bit of that pie... 

Thanks again!


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I guess that depends on what kind of photography she is doing. If she is doing portraits, I'd say it's a bad idea to keep her watermark on the image if someone buys a print. Nobody wants a family photo in their home with a watermark. You should let her know that many labs will print copyrights on the back of the photo for her. That might be another option.

On the other hand, if she is doing landscape or macro photography, I don't think it matters if she keeps her name on it. Haven't you ever gone into one of those art stores in the mall? I think it would be hard to find a piece of art for your home without the artists name on it.


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 12, 2010)

Like what BekahAura said, it depends on the photographer. But for me personally, I am shooting weddings and I do not put watermarks in all of the pictures as well as those that I already enhanced and edited.
I only put watermarks once I post it online.


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't watermark my clients prints.

I emboss the prints instead.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> I don't watermark my clients prints.
> 
> I emboss the prints instead.



Yeah...  I think there's a bit of confusion about the word "watermark."  If we're talking about a studio logo in the lower corner of a portrait, that's just good sense.  In fact, I sign any prints 16x20 and larger.  It's expected.  Some of my clients feel that if they invest in having me make their portrait, they want to flaunt it.

A watermark is actually meant to spoil any attempt at duplicating an image.

-Pete


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> I emboss the prints instead.



? Do this mean printing your logo in a bottom corner? Or you actually emobss the logo onto your image?


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I emboss the prints instead.
> ...


I don't have a logo, per se, but yes in the lower right corner of the print.


----------

